

UK orders Heathrow to suppress evidence of customs queues - DiabloD3
http://boingboing.net/2012/04/29/uk-border-authority-orders-hea.html

======
tezza
Data Point: I just got back from the rugby sevens in Hong Kong.

The queue at _Hong Kong_ was two hours long. On return to Heathrow the queue
was 30 minutes.

Even in his article Cory was told there would be a 5 hour wait and had under a
2 hour wait.

This sounds less like a cover up and more like the operators of Heathrow are
angry that the government ordered them to sell Gatwick etc. they're arse
covering with a revenge twist.

------
sparknlaunch12
Should we be surprised?

This is just another example of the serious flaws of the UK immigration
agency. They are getting better at controlling the borders but numerous public
errors have been embarrassing for Government.

One recently was where not all passengers travelling into London on the
Eurostar did not have their passport checked. So effectively a smart immigrant
looking at creeping into the UK could have just hopped onto the Eurostar one
stop after Paris.

~~~
ktizo
I been in and out of the country three times in the last ten years with no
documentation, not for any nefarious reason, but more just because I am a bit
lazy and couldn't be bothered with sorting out the paperwork.

So is equally useful for us smart emigrants creeping out of the UK as well.
Personally, I could care less about immigration. I don't view it as a major
risk and think that trying to link travel to terrorism is ridiculous. The
people most likely to have the means, motive and opportunity to commit a
terrorist act in a particular country are the people who have lived there all
their lives.

------
waveman
I went through a few weeks ago and the queues for non-EU were pretty long -
nearly an hour. This 26 hours after I left home.

Welcome to England!

To be fair in Doha the queues were almost as long, just to transit.

Back in Australia, 5 minutes and we were on our way. (Same queue for
foreigners and Australians).

